# 'Inoue Hamono' in Tokyo



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I had the pleasure of having to travel to Tokyo for work last week. The work hours were long, but I found some time to scour up the interesting experience of Inoue-san's tool shop. I understand that the shop has been there for over 100 years and is hosted by its 4th generation.

If you are a hand tool fan, and find yourself in the area, its definitely a destination.










Of all the hammers, chisels, planes, saws, marking, measuring, and un-nameable things to see, I came out with a very nice 210mm Ryoba, and 3 dovetail chisels (6,9,12mm).









My wealth hindered much more.










The chisels are stamped with "井上" ( Inoue) and are still waiting for their rings to be set.

GoogleMaps has some pictures inside the store and location


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW how cool is that store,just to think of all the craftsman that have gone through that store in the last hundred years.i would be in serious trouble if i were to ever enter that shop.thanks for sharing this.


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I'm in Taito city in a few weeks time and will be visiting a few craftsmen etc. The shop looks like it will go on my itinerary….........................

I've got a few things - saws, chisels, planes in my eBay shopping cart at the moment, though I was looking to buy in Japan in they are better value. Can you remember what you paid for your saws and chisels.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> I ve got a few things - saws, chisels, planes in my eBay shopping cart at the moment, though I was looking to buy in Japan in they are better value. Can you remember what you paid for your saws and chisels.


Madburg, 
The chisels I purchased were each about ¥8400, the ryoba was ¥7600.

There is a large range of items. I recall a hand forged ryoba was priced at ¥25000.


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Derek - that's cheaper then the best of the Japanese tool stores here in Australia, though generally quite a bit more expensive than similar items on eBay. But I'll have a visit. Thanks again.

Martin


----------

